# amule a quitté de manière imprévue



## resh83 (2 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec Amule, je ne parviens plus à l'ouvrir, du jour au lendemain.Je l'ai mis à la corbeille et retéléchargé et réinstallé mais une fois que je clique dessus pour l'ouvrir j'ai le message suivant :"Amule a quitté de manière imprévue" Je clique sur relancer mais rien à faire toujours le même message...

J'ai la version MAC OSX 10.6.8

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider SVP?

D'avance merci


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Va voir dans ta petite maison / Bibliothèque / Préférences, localise le fichier .plist correspondant à amule, met le à la corbeille et relance amule.


----------



## resh83 (27 Novembre 2013)

J'ai bien supprimé le fichier .plist mais rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur lorsque je veux l'installer. Si quelqu'un a une solution HEEEEEELP!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------

lorsque ça plante il m'indique les détails du problème mais c'est du charabia pour moi, est-ce que quelqu'un serait me dire d'ou vient le problème si je fais un copier-coller de ce rapport d'erreur, parce qu'il est un peu long


----------



## shafieux (27 Novembre 2013)

moi aussi j'ai ce soucis je suis perdue 
j'avais osx lion et now mavericks mais toujours le même soucis


----------



## Sly54 (27 Novembre 2013)

Est ce que votre logiciel fonctionne dans une 2e session ?


----------



## shafieux (27 Novembre 2013)

oui tout à fait j'ai oublié de le mentionner
quand j'ai installé la mule dans la session invité ca à marcher


----------



## Sly54 (27 Novembre 2013)

shafieux a dit:


> oui tout à fait j'ai oublié de le mentionner
> quand j'ai installé la mule dans la session invité ca à marcher


Ca veut donc dire que l'application est OK.



As tu essayé de suivre la suggestion post#2 ?


> Va voir dans ta petite maison / Bibliothèque / Préférences, localise le fichier .plist correspondant à amule, met le à la corbeille et relance amule.


----------



## resh83 (28 Novembre 2013)

ça y est j'ai réussi à le réinstaller en trifouillant un peu mais je ne sais pas trop comment j'ai fait: tout d'abord j'ai désactivé le compte invité même s'il ne servait pas et je l'ai retéléchargé d'une autre plateforme de téléchargement d'ailleurs il pèse 40Mo contre normalement 11Mo, c'est ici: 
aMule (Mac) - Telecharger gratuit sur Mac 
en tout cas merci pour ton aide Sly54


----------



## shafieux (28 Novembre 2013)

bon je vais essayer la methode de rush
oui j'ai deja essayé la methode pour sly 54 mais je n'avais meme pas le fichier .plist
je reviens pour donner des news
moi c'est ce que je dois faire, aller dans la session invité je telecharge dans la session et une fois terminer je copie tout dans mon dd de la freebox server 
ca fait un peu long comme chemin mais le lien donné par resh83 donne la version 2,2,5 et la dernière version est 2,3,1
j'ai essayé de la téléchargé l'ancienne version mais ca bougeait pas les lien n'apparaissaient pas dans les transfers
et non ca ne marche pas pour moi je me demande pour quelle raison je peux l'installé dans la version invité et pas dans la mienne sur tout que je suis l'admin
bon j'ai l'impression de faire un monologue lol
je l'ai réparer avec firefox un petit réglage mais par contre c'est l'ancienne version
l'essentiel est qu'il télécharge et en high id


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2013)

shafieux a dit:


> bon je vais essayer la methode de rush
> oui j'ai deja essayé la methode pour sly 54 mais je n'avais meme pas le fichier .plist


Peu probable (je ne l'affirme pas car je n'ai pas amule).

Mais les logiciels laissent quasiment tout le temps un fichier _préférence_ qui peut se corrompre. S'il n'est pas dans la bibliothèque que je t'ai indiquée (ne pas aller à la Bibliothèque à la racine du dd, évidement), c'est peut être dans le dossier amule.


----------



## shafieux (29 Novembre 2013)

je pense que j'ai du l'effacer bien avant, en fait, 
mais d'apres ce que j'ai lu la version 2,3,1 est moin stable que la précédente
en tout cas merci encore


----------



## ipsilou (29 Novembre 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Va voir dans ta petite maison / Bibliothèque / Préférences, localise le fichier .plist correspondant à amule, met le à la corbeille et relance amule.


comment reconnaître le fichier plist amule?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2022)

ipsilou a dit:


> comment reconnaître le fichier plist amule?


Beau déterrage !
Il faut lire les noms des fichiers et voir si tu trouves "amule". Ou bien regarder l'éditeur de amule et rechercher, toujours dans les noms des fichiers, le nom de l'éditeur.


----------

